# humber



## namyar (Nov 20, 2012)

can anyone give me some light on this tug please. She was working in Australia in the 1960's, towed the dredge Foremost Prince to New Zealand and stood by her there on several jobs. Thanx. Ray


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Found this on the "Our Newhaven" site
Foremost Prince was towed out to Australia and New Zealand by the M.T. Humber a large ocean going English tug. She worked first at Gisbourne before going to Christchurch for docking then went to Whangarei to remove a rock bar. From there she was towed to Singapore where she worked for several years. The tug "Teal" (TID 53) was shipped over to work with her. F-M was sold from there and went to Turkey, working until about 1985. Teal was scrapped at Singapore.
http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Could it be the Dutch M.T. Humber owned by Smits 

Pete.


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Dutch Tug M.T Humber 1960s,1,350 HP. One tow was with another Dutch tug M.T. Tyne same HP, they were towing caissons from Venice to Benghazi.
Regards 
Nev
p s How are you doing Pete.


----------



## james killen (Sep 22, 2009)

The Dutch tug "Humber" was just slightly larger and more powerful (1200h.p.)
than the Dutch tug "Hudson".
The "Hudson" now sails under the care of the "Tugboat Museum" in Maassluis. 
www.nationaalsleepvaartmuseum.nl
If you were to contact them I feel certain they will tell you everything about the Humber.

Best regards,
Jim Killen

ex-O.T.S & Smit tugs


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Jim
Nice to hear from you,how are you keeping these days.
Regards
Nev


----------

